# Checking Out: Synchron Elite Strings by Vienna Symphonic Library



## donbodin (Apr 22, 2021)

Vienna Symphonic Library goes BIG with these Small String Ensembles! With a top-notch sample set, a wealth of articulations, and the ability to adapt and sculpt your sound, these strings will be incredible for blending but I will be using them to stand alone on their own.





Synchron Elite Strings is available from Vienna Symphonic Library: https://bit.ly/2PPpfZR


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Apr 22, 2021)

Finally! 
I still have to watch the entire walkthrough/review, but thanks.


----------



## Arbee (Apr 22, 2021)

donbodin said:


> Vienna Symphonic Library goes BIG with these Small String Ensembles! With a top-notch sample set, a wealth of articulations, and the ability to adapt and sculpt your sound, these strings will be incredible for blending but I will be using them to stand alone on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This video was very useful thanks. It showed me quite clearly that performance legato has changed significantly for those of us used to simply overlapping notes in the VI series to get a "same bow, same string" transition. Portamento now seems like the only way to achieve this, yes, no? To be clear, I'm not talking about super loose lyrical lines here, just regular transitions you'd get in any run or same string passing note.


----------



## Ben (Apr 22, 2021)

Arbee said:


> This video was very useful thanks. It showed me quite clearly that performance legato has changed significantly for those of us used to simply overlapping notes in the VI series to get a "same bow, same string" transition. Portamento now seems like the only way to achieve this, yes, no? To be clear, I'm not talking about super loose lyrical lines here, just regular transitions you'd get in any run or same string passing note.


The legato has not changed regarding how it works compared to the Synchron Strings Pro, as well as all our other libraries.

The performance detaches are also known as "bowed legato".


----------



## Arbee (Apr 22, 2021)

Thanks Ben, I wasn't trying to say Elite and SSP were different, just that the overall Synchron approach to performance legato seems different to the VI series in regard to same string, same bow transitions.


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Apr 22, 2021)

@donbodin Thanks again! Really like your walkthroughs/review.

You convinced me, the library sounds very, very good. I prefer the legato and especially the vibrato to Synchron Strings Pro. I think it’s the smaller, more detailed sound.

Unfortunately with so many deals right now, I have to wait and buy it sometime in the future, don’t have the money. 

The only thing I noticed that there is some very bad phasing going on in the XF vibrato patches (I think it was senza XF molto). Already noticed this in Synchron Strings Pro. But this was the only negative thing I could hear from the walkthrough. Apart from this: an excellent sounding library!


----------



## donbodin (Apr 23, 2021)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> @donbodin Thanks again! Really like your walkthroughs/review.
> 
> You convinced me, the library sounds very, very good. I prefer the legato and especially the vibrato to Synchron Strings Pro. I think it’s the smaller, more detailed sound.
> 
> ...


Hey Pixelpoet
so glad the video was helpful. thanks for sharing your thoughts


----------

